# When to let them start shaving?



## cait_sharp (Feb 24, 2008)

This is my first post, but I've been a long-time lurker. I have a beautiful, smart, and passionate DSD who is 10 years old and in the 4th grade. For the past couple of months she has been asking/pleading/begging me to allow her to start shaving her legs.

She is very self conscious of the dark hair on her legs and has even resorted to "shaving" without my permission one time.

We've had many discussions as to why she wants to shave, the responsibility (chore) that come along with shaving, and the importance of not sharing razors/etc.

I would REALLY rather her wait until next year (at least), but I would like to hear from you guys as to when you let (or plan to let) your preteen daughter start to shave her legs.


----------



## Marsupialmom (Sep 28, 2003)

Her body her decission.

When I was 9 (4th grade) I started shaving my legs even though I would get in trouble. I think I have sensory issues because I fould feel the hair in the wrong direction.

I really don't want that battle, shame, guilt, and lying it causes with my child/ren.

My oldest dd doesn't want to yet. We have told all the kids when they are ready let us now we will get them their own razors becuase that is one thing we don't share.

On other reason why I will let it be up to them is because they are the ones that are at school and potentially teased. We have a girl in 6th grade that was constently grounded (restriction) because she would sneak and shave her underarms. For her punishment was better than being teased.


----------



## ziggy (Feb 8, 2007)

I started shaving when I was 11 because the teasing in gym class was getting so bad. I stopped shaving my legs in HS because I was in dance we we wore thick tights anyway. I no longer shave anything.


----------



## UnschoolnMa (Jun 14, 2004)

I think Dd was 11, and Ds was 14.

It's such a personal thing. I'd say just share your thoughts and concerns and then help her get the right supplies and info.


----------



## glendora (Jan 24, 2005)

I don't, and may never have a teen dd, but I did know a girl that seriously hurt herself trying to _hide_ shaving her legs. If it's that important to her, she may do it without permission. I really think it's just hair, and it's better for girls to have the right equipment and learn how to shave before they take matters into their own hands and hurt themselves.

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## angelcat (Feb 23, 2006)

I'd let my daughter start shaving when she had hair on her legs or anytime after about 10-11. I would imagine sh'ell be aksing before she needs to, but if not, then I'd buy her different razors to try, and have her start shaving. If she wanted ot wear pants or long skirts, and tops with sleeves, it'd be up to her if she shaved or not.

My mom insisted that since she didn't need to shave til 18, I wouldn't either. At 14, I found out all my friends were shaving, and here I had all this icky hair, and no one had told me I should shave. I'm still annoyed at my mom over that. I started shaving within days of finding out my firends were. I will make sure THAT never happens to my kid!

So, if she has noticeable hair, get her some razors!


----------



## Smokering (Sep 5, 2007)

I'm curious as to why you'd rather she waited? 10 seems pretty young to me, but only because I went through puberty late (14). If puberty stuff is happening earlier, dealing with it earlier makes sense to me! Not that I think girls should 'have to' shave their legs, but your daughter obviously wants to.


----------



## MamaLisa1 (Mar 9, 2004)

my oldest was about 11 1/2, but she is fair skinned with light hair so it wasn't an issue. My second DD, was around 10 or so, and I felt I should let her because she had DARK hair on her legs and it bothered her. She also started bleaching her upper lip at around 11 or so. I say if it makes her feel good about herself, and you think she is responsible enough to learn to use the razor properly, go ahead and let her.
Our neighbors had a rule for their girls that they could not shave (armpits OR legs) till the age of 14. I think it was the father's rule. (they had lots of other rules too....only could watch "G" movies, couldn't walk or ride their bikes around the block without their mom, couldn't go on any field trips, school dances, or anything without their mom, and they weren't allowed to have sleepovers, wear makeup or nail polish, and more....they were 12 and 14 when they moved away last year) The girls were of middle eastern descent and were very dark haired with lots of it. For the longest time, I couldn't figure out why these girls wore long pants and shirts with sleeves on them when it was 95 degrees out...then I figured it out.


----------



## 425lisamarie (Mar 4, 2005)

I would make sure to help her if she is so adamant that she may hide it. I remember when my friend was 9 or 10 ( I forget exactly what year we were) she ended up with cuts from thigh to ankle and couldn't go to the beach all summer because they were so bad.

Not saying she would sneak to do it, but maybe it's one of those compromise issues? I think I was 12ish. I had really light hair and it didn't bother me till then.


----------



## moondiapers (Apr 14, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cait_sharp* 

We've had many discussions as to why she wants to shave, the responsibility (chore) that come along with shaving, and the importance of not sharing razors/etc.



What responsibility? Do you mean putting her razor away?


----------



## mandmmominga (Jan 9, 2008)

I let my daughter start at 11 BUT she can only use "Veet", it's just like Nair but has this cool "razor" type thing to scrape the veet off...it's just a scraper..no razor involved. She was whole heartedly veeting for about a month but I think she hasn't veeted for about a month now. Good luck.


----------



## pumpkin (Apr 8, 2003)

My mom didn't want me to shave, so I did it in secret. Really, she didn't have an objection to the concept of shaving, just didn't want me to 'grow up'. It would have been much better if she had just bought me supplies and taught me to do it safely. Instead, I first used a razor blade (amazingly with success and without cutting myself) and then managed to aquire some disposable razors

So I would advise that you get her the proper supplies, but explain that shaving is a choice and she doesn't have to do it.
Also, keep in mind that she may try it, decide its too much of a pain, and give it up. That won't cause any harm, especially since the whole it will grow back thicker and longer is just an old wive's tale.


----------



## chiromamma (Feb 24, 2003)

DD wanted to start shaving around 10 or 11. I let her. My mom was so arbitrary about that stuff and I felt so controlled. I just pointed out what a freakin hassle shaving is once you start.


----------



## Ruthla (Jun 2, 2004)

I let my oldest shave as soon as she wanted to. I think she was about 11 at the time, but if she'd been 8 or 9 I would have let her. My only rule was that I wanted to help her shave the first time so I'd know she was doing it safely- "helping her" ended up meaning helping her get set up and talking about the right way to shave, the importance of using a sharp razor, etc. She didn't end up needing or wanting my help with the actual shaving part.

I personally don't shave or remove any hair below my neck, and I let both of my girls know that *not shaving* is an option, and that the whole idea of "once you start shaving, you can't stop" is a myth. We talk about body hair and body image, and I pointed out to them that I was a teenager once, and I fully understand that it's very different to buck the trends as a 30+yo than as a 12yo getting changed in front of other girls at camp or in the locker room. I understand if they're not ready to go against social norms right now, and I buy my DD razors and shaving cream. I would have bought her an electric razor if she'd preferred that, and I might have even insisted on it had she wanted to shave before age 10- far less chance of injury, even though it's not as close a shave.

My younger daughter has chosen not to shave, for now at least. She's got hairy me as one role model and her older "typically teenaged" sister as another role model- we'll see what happens as she grows. There's certainly shaving stuff available in the bathroom if she chooses to use it.


----------



## jdeemarie (Feb 4, 2008)

I had a student a couple years ago (she was 10) who was overly embarassed about the dark hair on her arms (which was almost unnoticable). She wanted so badly to shave it, but her mother refused. She was so concerned about people seeing the hair on her arms that she wore a sweatshirt year-round (even when temperatures reached the high 90s!). Her mother was uncertain what to do and asked for my opinion. I was worried that this young girl was overly focused on what other people MIGHT think and I wanted her to learn to be comfortable with herself the way she was. After a full summer of sweating just looking at her in a sweatshirt, her mother finally relented.

My daughter just turned 12. A few months ago she asked if she could shave her legs and I said no. She petitioned her grandmother, aunt, and father, but they all said it was my decision. She has very light blonde hair on her legs that can't even be seen unless looking up close. Although I didn't tell her, I was thinking that sometime after her 12th birthday I would let her. As much as I wanted to put if off (keep her from growing up), just yesterday she casually mentioned the black "fuzz" growing under her arms. I can't stand hairy armpits so I'm ready to let her grow up.

My question is this:
What is the best shaving product for young girls? My daughter and I both have very sensitive skin. I get a rash when I use the chemicals (like veet) and always get razorburn when using a razon - because of this, I use an electric epilator. I'm also concerned about her lack of interest in keeping her bathroom clean, I don't want her using a razor that has started rusting.


----------



## cait_sharp (Feb 24, 2008)

I decided that my reason's for wanting her to wait really weren't all that important. I think that it's just a little hair, and it's inevitable that she'll start shaving anyways. Thank you for all of your comments.


----------



## selena_ski (Jun 16, 2006)

my 2 cents for what it is worth, note i don't have teen aged daughters right now, but i will one day.

my mom allowed to start shaving when i got my menus, i was okay with that, even though i did sneak a few times while i was living with dad and step mom. ( i have a nasty scar from that one)

more recently my sil how is 12 wanted to start shaving, she has light skin and dark hair. My MIL was going to buy her some shaving stuff for xmas, but i suggested an electric (which i often use) and she loves it. She gets rid of the hair and has a bit of a safety net. and isn't quite grown up yet in her mothers eyes.

My plan is to let DD use an electric if she asks before menus and break out the good ol razor after that if she wishes to.


----------



## lovingmykids (Nov 23, 2007)

My girls were 11-12ish.


----------



## Fyrestorm (Feb 14, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jdeemarie* 
I had a student a couple years ago (she was 10) who was overly embarassed about the dark hair on her arms (which was almost unnoticable). She wanted so badly to shave it, but her mother refused. She was so concerned about people seeing the hair on her arms that she wore a sweatshirt year-round (even when temperatures reached the high 90s!).


This was my niece...she was about 8 or 9 when she started wearing long sleeves and long pants all summer. She has a pool in her back yard, but refused to use it because it meant putting on a bathing suit. This poor kid was hairy though...and it was dark. It took me months to convince her mother to let her shave. Her mom bought into the whole "it'll grow back darer and thicker" thing. I tried to prove to her it wasn't true, but she chose to not believe me or anything I printed out for her. I finally just asked her if it could possibly get any darker or thicker than it already was???? I was about ready to kidnap the kid and take her to go get waxed!! She's 17 now and recently thanked me for saving her sanity!

If she feels the need, then I see no reason that she shouldn't be able to have some control over her own grooming.


----------



## aliinnc (Jan 10, 2008)

I have to say that I commiserate. I have very dark hair and lots of it. If I go without shaving for a few weeks in winter, my legs look like a hairy man's. Even the thighs.

That type of thing can be mortifying. Let her shave.

As far as razors, I use my husband's

_scurries to bathroom to look at razor_

Gillette Mach something. Believe it or not, it doesn't say it on the razor or the blade package. I read once that this is the razor most stolen by wives from their husbands. Did that make sense?

Ali


----------



## Jennyfur (Jan 30, 2007)

My 9 1/2-year-old 4th grader has extremely dark hair that grows very thick on her arms and legs (and face). For the last few years, I've used a personal trimmer on her upper lip and between her brows and on her forehead (she gets hair that grows from her brows up to her hairline).

She asked me about 6 months ago if she could shave, and I taught her how. She's still too young to feel comfortable, though, so now I do it for her when she feels she wants it done. She asks me to shave her arms as well as her legs.

It's fun for us to have the time together, and she LOVES the way her arms and legs feel when they're smooth! FWIW, I don't shave above her knees or elbows.

My other daughters had lighter hair and began shaving later (12, 13).


----------



## AnnaLC (Sep 23, 2005)

Honestly, I don't feel like it's an issue worth battling about. It's her legs and her hair and her reasons, and unlike most body modifications, it's totally reversible (just wait a few weeks). I'd agree, just let her shave. Make sure she knows the ropes and is comfortable coming to you if she does screw up somehow, that's the most important part.


----------



## Maggi315 (Aug 31, 2003)

My oldest was around 10, my 12 year old started around 8-9, she didn't ask permission, just started shaving. i didn't make a big deal about it, if they felt they wanted to do it, I let them decide. i try not to get too excited over the little stuff, i think letting them have control over some aspects, especially their body, helps when they are nearing puberty.

of course, i just pierced my daughters nose for her 18th birthday and my husband about fainted, but I think it looks nice! I'd rather do it myself, then have her get it done unsafely or worse, rebel and get an ugly tattoo!!! I want her to talk to me about stuff and come to me before she just goes out and gets stuff done.

I want to get a tattoo now,she she'll have to wait until she's 37 like me, lol


----------



## lorijds (Jun 6, 2002)

Our rule is that when they have the dexterity and desire to do it, they can do it. What difference does it make, what age they start at?

I don't regularly shave my legs, but I don't like my hair to get too long because it feels funny on pants and tights. I regularly shave my pits for comfort. My nether regions get a trim because I could grow pubic hair long enough to braid, and that is not comfortable. So, I guess I'm mostly for comfort.

My oldest is almost 13 and hasn't started shaving yet. My youngest is 10 and has no desire to. I asked the oldest once if she wanted to (we were discussing this because she was telling me about a friend who started shaving) and she said Oh god no, I'd probably cut my leg off.

My girls are blonde and fair, so you can't even tell if they shave or not. I on the other hand am a bushy beast, so the day I don't shave my legs, it's quite obvious. I really feel like, as long as they are clean and safe, it's their body. If they want to cut their hair, grow it long, dye it green, shave their legs, wear makeup, whatever; I just want them to do it in a safe, clean way. Their body, their decoration, their comfort.

Well, that's my say, fwiw.


----------



## fhqwhgads (Oct 30, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lorijds* 
Our rule is that when they have the dexterity and desire to do it, they can do it. What difference does it make, what age they start at?

I don't regularly shave my legs, but I don't like my hair to get too long because it feels funny on pants and tights. I regularly shave my pits for comfort. My nether regions get a trim because I could grow pubic hair long enough to braid, and that is not comfortable. So, I guess I'm mostly for comfort.

My oldest is almost 13 and hasn't started shaving yet. My youngest is 10 and has no desire to. I asked the oldest once if she wanted to (we were discussing this because she was telling me about a friend who started shaving) and she said Oh god no, I'd probably cut my leg off.

My girls are blonde and fair, so you can't even tell if they shave or not. I on the other hand am a bushy beast, so the day I don't shave my legs, it's quite obvious. I really feel like, as long as they are clean and safe, it's their body. If they want to cut their hair, grow it long, dye it green, shave their legs, wear makeup, whatever; I just want them to do it in a safe, clean way. Their body, their decoration, their comfort.

Well, that's my say, fwiw.

Ditto. My parents had to "approve' of when I started shaving. From the age of 9-22 I hate, hate, hated any body hair other than my eyebrows. Shaved everything else. I never understood why my parents insisted I wait until they were ready to deal with the fact that their daughter was not a baby anymore. I was menstruating long before I got their okay to shave, though I did it in secret plenty of times.


----------



## double feature (Mar 4, 2008)

Simply put: their bodies, their decision. Shaving is so trivial, too. I really see no reason to want to delay it, especially if she's really self-consicous about it. I've seen what something like that can do to a (pre-)teen girl, so if she wants to, I suggest you go along with it and show her how it's done.

My oldest started shaving at 11 without my knowledge (I really don't know why she chose to hide it from me), using my husband's razor. The first time she did it she ended up with a mad razor burn because she dry-shaved (ouch!), so I think it's good to inform/guide your daughter instead of banning it. DD2 started shaving her legs when she was 13/14 but it was always a lesser issue with her.


----------



## yarngoddess (Dec 27, 2006)

I started shaving at 10. I had very LONG DARK THICK hair on my legs, and it HURT. Putting on my socks was painfull, sheets on my bed were painfull. I didn't tell my mom, I just started shaving. She noticed about 6 months later (I was very careful, cleaned up after myself, and didn't share razor's as my older brother's instructions) and she was more hurt than angry.

My advice is this, She is comming to you asking your permission and advice in a very uncertain time and age. She is going through LOTS of changes, experiences, and has started puberty. I think this is a test for most girls, to see how their parents respond to this first situation, if you handle it poorely they may be less than enthusiastic(sp?) about comming to you for something more serious.

My advice is to teach her how to be careful with a razor, clean up after herself and let her shave. If you make this about growing up, and that she has responsibility now, and you focus on the positive then this will work out. Hugs to you that your DSD is growing up, be happy that she WANTS you to be part of it!


----------



## OhDang (Jan 30, 2008)

Let her shave.

I remember when i was 11, everyone at school would make fun of me because my legs were hairy and my parents wouldn't let me shave until i was 13. It was horrible. I think she should get to shave if she really wants to, which obviously she does.


----------



## BedHead (Mar 8, 2007)

I didn't want my daughter to start shaving either, but it was because her hair is fine and blonde and practically invisible, so I started taking her to get her legs waxed. We did that for two years, then she asked about getting her arms waxed, so I told her she could pay for her arms, so she went and shaved her arms







:

Now I just let her shave her own legs (and arms) whenever she wants to (she's 14 now). I think you should let your daughter shave, or take her to get waxed.


----------



## mommyinIL1976 (Jan 20, 2008)

My now 11yr DD started shaving her legs and arm pits last year. About two months ago while doing laundry I noticed some quite large blood spots on her underwear. The spots were up high (above what one would consider the normal area for blood







). I asked her about it and she sheepishly admitted that she shaved her pubic hair







: She doesn't even have that much to shave! At first I was upset, but cooler heads prevailed. I told her it was her decision, but that shaving down there can be risky and that she needed to be extremely careful. I think what concerned me most, however, was where she got the idea. She said her freinds were talking about it and she decided to try it.

Just a thought for the rest of you with DDs who are shaving. You might want to have this discussion. I never would have thought my DD would try doing that.


----------



## Oriole (May 4, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cait_sharp* 
This is my first post, but I've been a long-time lurker. I have a beautiful, smart, and passionate DSD who is 10 years old

Looking at it from stepmom's perspective... I have DSD who is almost 15 here.







In situations like this I always try to figure out "What does her mom think of this?" I personally don't see it as a big deal, I'd encourage her to wait until her first period, but wouldn't fight it too much. However, I would leave the final decision up to DSD's mom (if mom is present and involved, of course).


----------



## AlpineMama (Aug 16, 2007)

nak

My mom didn't want/let me start shaving in middle school. I had very hairy legs. Co-ed gym class was humiliating. The others weren't subtle about making fun of me. Not light teasing; real mocking etc. So one day I got fed up and started shaving. I got in trouble but it was worth it to stop the torment.
















I say, whenever she grows extra hair and feels uncomfortable with it is the right time to let her. It wouldn't even cross my mind to try to limit that.

Also, I agree about the sensory issues. The feeling of hairy legs/armpits is horrid to some people. I can't stand it.

ETA: Why all this emotion about shaving? Mothers being hurt, angry, etc. I'm not trying to be rude, but can someone explain to me what the big deal is?? I understand about having to be responsible etc but why all the drama involved?


----------



## Organicavocado (Mar 15, 2006)

I don't understand why it's mom's decision and not the kid's decision. My mom never told me I *couldn't* shave but never brought it up so I decided on my own one day that I was just going to do it and hoped she didn't figure it out.

I cut a huge gash in my knee without noticing it.. I think this is pretty normal as you learn to use a razor (esp. if nobody explains it to you!) and not something that really warrants any fear. I got out of the shower, patted off (still not noticing my knee) and walked into the kitchen in my nightgown for bed. My mom FLIPPED and pointed out all the blood on my leg, reamed me out for shaving, made a HUGE deal out of it. I said what? Men cut themselves shaving all the time...

I have a little purple scar under my knee from the first time I shaved and I have nicked myself only 2-3 times in the last 12-14 years that I have been doing it. I think if she's asking you about it, it's a good indicator that she's ready for the task and it's better to explain to her how razors work, how to shave ankles without cutting half of them off LOL, etc. and get her her own pack. It's not a permanent alteration to her body and she can stop anytime without repercussions. If she was asking for a piercing, I would have a different response. I think if they can cut their own nails, they can shave their legs if they want to.


----------



## fhqwhgads (Oct 30, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *truemists* 

ETA: Why all this emotion about shaving? Mothers being hurt, angry, etc. I'm not trying to be rude, but can someone explain to me what the big deal is?? I understand about having to be responsible etc but why all the drama involved?

Probably because shaved legs are considered sexual, to a degree. Most girls usually get the desire to shave right around when puberty starts. I think, to some mothers, especially of older generations, it meant that their child was no longer a little girl and very quickly becoming a woman, long before they were prepared for it. It's misplaced anger. It's not about the shaving, it's what it symbolizes - looking good for the opposite sex (or same, but you get what I mean).


----------



## emilet (Sep 23, 2007)

I would let her. Just talk to her about safety/ hygeine if you're concerned about that. I was a hairy little girl and it's painful to not be able to remedy that if it's bothering you.


----------



## huggerwocky (Jun 21, 2004)

I let her when she wants to, I don't have to be ridiculed in school. Once she wanted the hair from her arms removed when she was 8, it was a one time thing and didn't reoccur until now, she'll be 11 soon.


----------



## bigeyes (Apr 5, 2007)

My dsd is the hairiest little girl I've ever seen. She asked for a razor at 8, and I got her one.







She's got dark hair and it's very visible and she was doing the sweatshirt thing, too. I've got fine white-blond hairs that I can't see unless I'm in the sun, so it's really hard to relate. I was completely shocked when she asked, but when I took a closer look I understood.

It's the one subject MIL and I disagree on. Most of the time we're on the same page.

If it bothers her, by all means let her shave.

For razors, I started her on a women's razor with disposable blades, but _only_ because she's kind of clumsy and I'm afraid she'll cut herself. When she's older I'll hip her to the men's razor doing a better job. I only use men's razors myself for that reason, can't stand those lousy women's razors that leave stubble.


----------



## JenBuckyfan (Nov 30, 2007)

I remember when I wanted to shave the first time, at the beginning of 5th grade. My best friend was able to shave. I had light blonde hair so it wasn't like you could see it, but I was very conscious about it and would use scissors to trim my leg and arm hair at the time. My mom must have bought the stuff because I had it in the bathroom. I think she wanted to help me the first time I did it so I would do it without cutting myself and to have one of those mom & me moments. I didn't have the patience to wait for her so I decided one day to do it myself. I shaved and nicely took a piece of my shin with the hair I shaved. My mom's comment afterwards was that she really wished I would've waited so I wouldn't have gotten cut in the process and that shins scar pretty easily when cut. Looking back it would've been neat to have my mom help me and I wish I would've been a bit more patient.

I'd set a date together for the occasion - play it up to be fun and that you just want to make sure she learns correctly the first time so she doesn't accidentally cut herself and she can see how you like to do it. I think it could be a fun mom & me moment - you're respecting her wish to start shaving and she's respecting your motherly advice.


----------



## EdnaMarie (Sep 9, 2006)

I have dark hair and relatively light skin. It is totally a vanity thing and I started plucking my eyebrows too, and I *know* it's not natural, but ugh! When you see light-haired, skinny-eyebrowed (naturally skinny-eyebrowed), shiny-shinned girls in school all day, you can't help feeling a little hairy.

I think that around 9 - 11, we dark haired females start getting our hair and that it is perfectly normal in our society to shave or wax.

I agree with those who suggest making it a day. Have a little spa day. Buy her a nice razor- the nicer the razor, the less likely you are to get cut.

(But the pubic area thing is a good point!!! We didn't have that trend when I was younger. Explaining that we only shave the bikini line when wearing a bikini, or when we are in a monogamous, loving relationship, would not be a bad idea.)


----------



## fioner (Mar 19, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *aliinnc* 
I have to say that I commiserate. I have very dark hair and lots of it. If I go without shaving for a few weeks in winter, my legs look like a hairy man's. Even the thighs.

That type of thing can be mortifying. Let her shave.

As far as razors, I use my husband's

_scurries to bathroom to look at razor_

Gillette Mach something. Believe it or not, it doesn't say it on the razor or the blade package. I read once that this is the razor most stolen by wives from their husbands. Did that make sense?

Ali

This is funny to me because I have a Gillette Venus? I think and my husband used it for the longest time, even though he has to shave _everyday_ because he's in the military. Finally he admitted that he used it because it usually had a fresh blade in it and his razors always had dull blades because he would forget to change them. I finally bought him a Mach 3 and plenty of spare blades









On the topic though, I started sneaking shaving on and off when I was 11 because I knew my mom wouldn't let me if I asked. She didn't figure it out until I was almost 14 and about to start high school. Now I hardly ever shave at all.


----------



## mother_sunshine (Nov 25, 2001)

Glad you already decided what to do.









My dd (now 11) can start shaving when and if she wants to. She has lots of hair on her legs and I think she looks beautifully natural. I think she's still oblivious to it.

My Mom told me no when I asked to shave at around age 11 so I started cutting it with scissors instead. When she saw me, she told me I could shave.


----------



## bigeyes (Apr 5, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fioner* 
This is funny to me because I have a Gillette Venus? I think and my husband used it for the longest time, even though he has to shave _everyday_ because he's in the military. Finally he admitted that he used it because it usually had a fresh blade in it and his razors always had dull blades because he would forget to change them. I finally bought him a Mach 3 and plenty of spare blades










Yup. I like the Mach 3 as well.







Dh uses a crappy disposable, but he only chases strays with it, he's got a full beard.


----------



## Luv2Skydive (Mar 4, 2008)

My mom made me wait until I was 12 and I was mortified and soooooo self-conscious for at least a whole year before then! She made me think and feel that shaving could lead to *other things* and who did I need to look good for? In reality, it had nothing to do with anyone else, it was something I wanted to do because of me. If I had a daughter, I'd let her shave when she is uncomfortable with her hair and I'd much rather her come to me and ask than to try to figure it out for herself and cut herself up and feel like she had to sneak around.


----------



## Novella (Nov 8, 2006)

I'd let my daughter start shaving whenever she wanted to. And I might even raise the topic with her if I observed her to be upset about her body hair.

I'm fair-skinned, with lots of dark body hair. This was extremely embarrassing for me as a child. It just made me sad to read all the other posts about sweltering away in sweatshirts in the summer; that was me.

I figured it out myself after a few nicks, some razor burn, and one *really* painful episode with a depilatory cream. Would have been nice to not feel so alone in process.

I don't know if my mom was oblivious, or if it was her purposeful efforts to try to avoid me developing a poor body image. But it didn't work. This was just one more thing that made me feel unnoticed and unloved. It seemed to me that if she couldn't even clue in to what was happening on the outside of my body, how would she ever start to clue in about what was going on in my mind?! (and she didn't)


----------



## KaraBoo (Nov 22, 2001)

My elder dd started shaving when she was ready. Around 12.

With younger dd, she says she doesn't want to.







But she's 9. she may change her mind. however, I really wish I hadn't started shaving my legs at all. I don't have much hair except around my ankles and some sporadic hairs around my knees.


----------



## lunasmommy (Jun 30, 2005)

I was that kid that got teased because my SM didnt let me shave until MIDDLE SCHOOL, so I'd say let her do it when she wants, jusy make sure she knows what she;s doing. It'll save her the teasing, and such.

FWIW- I rarely shave anymore, and never my arm pits, and maybe that had something to do with it being withheld for so long, I just got used to it, who knows. Just a little side bit!


----------



## indignantgirl (Jul 24, 2005)

Neat to read everybody's stories.









My mom wouldn't let me shave until I was 13, but I had lots of dark hair on my legs and it was so embarrassing. I found some rusty old electric shaver out in the garage and used it to shave my legs in secret...it scratched up my legs terribly but I was happy to have scratched up legs (I blamed the cat) instead of hairy ones!


----------



## fourgrtkidos (Jan 6, 2004)

The problem I see here is not that young girls want to shave.

It is that society has put pressure oon them to shave in ordr to be acceptable.
And that, little girls aren't allowed to be little girls.... there is pressure to grow up too fast.

Who decided that the body hair we were born with and meant to have is disgusting, ugly and something to be self-conscious about??


----------



## mother_sunshine (Nov 25, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fourgrtkidos* 
Who decided that the body hair we were born with and meant to have is disgusting, ugly and something to be self-conscious about??









ITA


----------



## K&JsMaMa (May 26, 2002)

I let my son start shaving when he felt it was necessary.

He was about 12.75, noticed some hair on his lip and said he wanted to shave it. No biggie.

Now he's 13 and wants to grow it out, lol.


----------



## moms angels (Oct 15, 2004)

Our 14 year old decided to wait until her 13 birthday even though it was fairly noticeable, because our older daughter told her what a hassle it is. Our 12 year old hasn't asked yet.

I try to put myself in their skin...so to speak. If I was them, would it bother me...probably & it's not really that big of a deal, it's their body & as long as they know how to do it properly & how to store it (up & out of the reach of our younger kids), then I see nothing wrong with it.


----------

